# At what age



## Xue Sheng (May 19, 2012)

How old do you think a child needs to be to start Aikido?

I am looking at MA schools for my daughter and considering Aikido based on the sensei

i am also waiting for a response from the sensei to the very same question


----------



## Jenna (May 19, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> How old do you think a child needs to be to start Aikido?
> 
> I am looking at MA schools for my daughter and considering Aikido based on the sensei
> 
> i am also waiting for a response from the sensei to the very same question



Aikido is no different to any art and children are wonderful students.. Which age is your daughter can I ask?  I started Aikido when I was 11.. I have taught to children from 6yo as long as she is able to pay attention and understand simple technique then she would be old enough in my dojo.. There were people who say a child must be this or that age and but to me all children have their different maturities especially girls! That is how we did it simple techniques over and over and over making games of ukemi and I would admit just being silly most of the time lols.. As you know there is stress upon the joints -some styles more aggressive than others.. which style is your local schools? I am Aikikai it is the true style sshhh it is the only style the rest are just pretend haha.. and so satisfy yourself that your sensei is as clued in about these things as you would expect.. It is common sense yes I would not want to tell you what you already know and but I will say please satisfy yourself also about how children are safeguarded within the dojo as different groups they all abide by different standards.. To me there is no better student than a young student who has their head in the clouds sometimes and but sees things that I would never see and intuits things that I could not expect to understand. I wish you well in choosing for your daughter XS you are a good dad and you will make sure it is all safe and good and happy for her and please say how you get on  wishes J


----------

